# Problema su Samba con ripristino dei romaing files

## GuN_jAcK

Ragazzi mi succede una cosa strana con il roaming files di Samba. Vi spiego cosa mi accade:

Ho avuto un PDC per 5 anni, e proprio l'altra giorno la scheda madre del server si è bruciata quindi ho dovuto rimettere in piedi il tutto. Ho preso i backup, ho copiato tutti i dati che stavano nel roaming  files di ogni postazione, ho creato gli stessi utenti, ho riapplicato i rispettivi utenti e fatto loggare tutti i client (Windows XP) nel dominio.

Ora tutti gli utenti si ritrovano con tutte le impostazioni ripristinate tipo posta, configurazioni varie ecc.. ma ad un tratto nessuno ha più la possibilità di poter sbloccare la barra del menu, aggiungere il layout di tastiera, aggiungere stampanti... insomma come se tutti avessero permessi guest!

Ho provato a mettere a SAMBA anche lo stesso SID (sia del dominio che della macchina) del vecchio server, nella speranza di fargli credere che il server fosse lo stesso (anche il file smb.conf è identico!!!)..

```

[global]

        workgroup = mioserver.com

        netbios name = mainserver

        server string = Mio Server

        smb ports = 139

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 1024

        log level = 2

        add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -s /bin/false -M %u

        hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.

        map to guest = bad

        security = user

        encrypt passwords = yes

        pam password change = yes

        passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

        passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *Re*ype*new*UNIX*password* %n\n \

        *passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

        local master = yes

        os level = 64

        domain master = yes

        preferred master = yes

        local master = yes

        domain logons = yes

        logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

        logon path = \\%L\profiles\%U

        logon drive = H:

        logon script = netlogon.bat

        # Il charset è di proposito così

        character set = iso8859-2

        unix charset = ISO8859-2

        client code page=852

        dos charset = 852

[homes]

        comment = Home Directory

        browseable = no

        writeable = yes

[profiles]

        path = /home/profiles

        writeable = yes

        browseable = no

        create mask = 0600

        directory mask = 0700

        preserve case = yes

        short preserve case = yes

        default case = lower

        case sensitive = no

        csc policy = disable

        profile acls = yes

        guest ok = no

        store dos attributes = Yes

[netlogon]

        path = /home/samba/netlogon

        read only = yes

        write list = @admin

        browseable = no

```

Vi è capitato anche a voi? Si può dire che questa cosa capita con tutti quei domini che trasferisco su un'altra macchina.

La cosa strana è che se io parto con un account e non ci copio il backup, quindi risulta completamente pulito, non c'è traccia di tali problemi!! Quindi il dubbio mi viene se non c'è da fare qualche modifica sui client...

consigli?

----------

## djinnZ

Forse mi sbaglio (per tante ragioni ho rinunciato al pdc da diverso tempo) ma ... un

ifconfig eth0 hw ether quellocheera

/etc/init.d/samba stop ; rm /var/lib/samba/*.dat ; /etc/init.d/samba start

forse potrebbe aiutare. Mi ricordo che c'era qualcosa di strano al cambio di macchina.

guarda anche qui

Mi pare vada anche cancellato /var/run/samba/* quando ci sono problemi di autenticazione.

da client net show sid o comediavoloschiama che riporta?

Se funziona dopo le bestemmie di rito (santi e beati del giorno; patroni nazionali, locali e e di categoria; ex pontefice, che non guasta mai, etc.) ed il lungo elenco di maledizioni all'indirizzo di M$&C ricordarsi di augurare il peggio all'intero arco costituzionale può essere che alla fine "qualcuno" ascolti.

meno male che manca poco più di un anno, è il caso di dirlo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

grazie per la risposta tempestiva  :Smile: 

Ho già visto quel documento sulla questione del SID ecc.. ma effetivamente non ho notato dei particolari che non ho testato a fondo. Proverò ancora a ripercorrere tutto e faccio sapere  :Smile: 

Purtroppo queste cose si possono testare di notte quando il personale è fuori dall'ufficio  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi pare vada anche cancellato /var/run/samba/* quando ci sono problemi di autenticazione.

   :Embarassed:  ho sbagliato era /var/run/cache/samba da ripulire. Almeno questa è una prova che puoi fare molto rapidamente. Devi solo fermare il demone, cancellare e riavviare.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

tranquillo, tanto i file dat dentro non c'erano. Ho preferito vedere prima il wiki di samba e ho controllato la path di cache  :Wink: 

 grazie per l'avvertimento cmq  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Di nnulla sono più che altro curioso di sapere se il problema dei file di cache permane.

Con il vecchio server mi bastava cambiare scheda di rete o disabilitare ed i client lo riconoscevano come nuova macchina (sto parlando di Win98-2k semplicemente spariva tutto dalle risorse di rete o veniva duplicato).

L'alternativa, secondo M$ of course, è fare il backup dei profili e ripristinarli da client con l'apposita utility (che poggia sul caro backup di windows che non comprime per niente)... è da qualche parte nella documentazione relativa a 2000.

----------

